
KDE neon - ploggingdev
https://neon.kde.org/index
======
eitland
Happily using KDE neon for a couple of years already.

Nice desktop customized by KDE people on top of a stable Ubuntu base.

~~~
jrepinc
Same here. Came preloaded on a Slimbook laptop and is working very nicely.

